# The gym in Jan - same everywhere?



## richtung

Morning folks,

More of a rant than anything!

I go to a well know national chain of gym - its the same every year in December- the place is empty. No queues for the squat rack, the weights room isn't strewn with DB's and plates, no gym brahs bicep curling to death - its total heaven.

However, im shuddering at the thought of January - the inevitable brigade of people who have made the new years resolution (the same one as the previous year) who turn out with all new kit while the personal trainers are running round trying to sign up new clients.

Undoubtedly as we move into Feb, the new found motivation for the gym newbies starts to wane - the "look at me" novelty of posting FB/twitter updates about the gym gets boring and by mid Feb, they have given up.

Its the same every frigging year! I shouldn't let it get to me but it does! 
Like many others, I go to the gym for the other 11 months and put the graft in without make a fuss about it. 

Is it the same for everyone else's gym - dead in December, Jam packed In January??

Sorry for the rant, I don't want any advice, I just want you to listen!! 

Rich


----------



## djgregory

Yes..


----------



## V3nom

Yup, same here! Resolution W***ers!


----------



## dandam

I stopped going to the gym because of the new year people. Joined in the summer of last year, really enjoyed it, come January I couldn't get on a machine of any sorts no matter what time I went down - unfortunately it lead to me losing motivation and eventually cancelling my membership. Bought a cross trainer and a bike instead


----------



## vroomtshh

You could look at it the other way. If it wasn;t for all those people signing up for a year and not using the gym, it would probably be shut down by now


----------



## Chino

I've trained at loads of gyms over the years and they're all the same. Worth sticking it out though, you'll find a lot of new year resolution-ers will lose the interest towards end of month and things will start to return to normal.


----------



## dominic84

I go to a small independent gym, that focuses on being a gymnasium rather than a fitness centre, and generally you don't get any messers. 

So it may be worth ditching the big chain and checking out your local independents.


----------



## richtung

Chino said:


> I've trained at loads of gyms over the years and they're all the same. Worth sticking it out though, you'll find a lot of new year resolution-ers will lose the interest towards end of month and things will start to return to normal.


I use the new years resolutioners as inspiration - I use them as a measure of my own dedication. 
As the year progresses, they start to disappear and im still going 4 times a week, I take great satisfaction in knowing that im not a quitter and will still be in the gym the following Jan to welcome the next intake of newbies...


----------



## Rainbow

It's same even 1500 miles far away from England. The most frustrating period is April-May when the "beach" builders start mass influx to the gym.


----------



## gatecrasher3

Think I might do the whole join in Jan new year thing this time around. My cash is as good as anyone else's right?

Just kidding, although I do want to try getting back into going to the gym but threads like this don't exactly welcome with open arms!


----------



## richtung

gatecrasher3 said:


> Think I might do the whole join in Jan new year thing this time around. My cash is as good as anyone else's right?
> 
> Just kidding, although I do want to try getting back into going to the gym but threads like this don't exactly welcome with open arms!


i have no problem whatsoever with people wanting to join the gym - I totally encourage it. Its when people join the gym because its a New Years resolution, soon lose interest and leave im having a rant at.

There are 11 other months in the year to join, why wait until the 1st of Jan to suddenly take an interest in their health?

Rich


----------



## Crispo

I'm doing the opposite this year, cancelling my gym membership and getting a power rack in the January sales to put in the garage and gonna work out from home


----------



## tomelmer

same at ours too


----------



## asboman

Luckily my gym is open 24hrs and i work nights, so it's always empty when i rock up at 4am


----------



## m1pui

asboman said:


> Luckily my gym is open 24hrs and i work nights, so it's always empty when i rock up at 4am


Yup, joined my local PureGym earlier this month and liking it so far. Went a couple of times after work at around 12-1am and there's probably not been more than 10 people in.

Went on Monday at 3.30pm and it (well the weights) was busy, so ended up doing 10k on the treadmill instead.


----------



## ITHAQVA

My gym is at home - problem solved :thumb:


----------



## smiler1207

I used to swim quiet a bit and after christmas it was horrendous, people doing doggy paddle in the fast lane springs to mind!

Gym wise it sounds like the perfect time to cancel membership and wait for them to contact you to rejoin for a better price!


----------



## Grommit

dominic84 said:


> I go to a small independent gym, that focuses on being a gymnasium rather than a fitness centre, and generally you don't get any messers.
> 
> So it may be worth ditching the big chain and checking out your local independents.


Correct.

You find most large chain gyms appeals to the same crowd, young professionals and older people trying to get fit due to being given some crap news about their lifestyle and cholesterol.

The thing that annoyed me most about these types of gym is the talk to working out ratio.

Theres more talking and chit chatting than actual grafting. So for the likes of me who wanted to get in, get it done, get home it was murder.

They also dont really put in any great effort either, always upper body, wear joggies to cover the chicken legs and talking **** about getting their hole at the weekend.

I now only almost exclusively do crossfit style workouts. If you don't know what it is, Google or YouTube a dude called Rich Froning who is dubbed the fittest guy on the planet and he most certainly is hardcore.

I sweat my **** off every single time im in and earn the medals and headbands etc at Tough Mudder, Spartan Race, and Mens Health Survival of the fittest etc. I honestly see nooooo point going to the gym just to keep fit or get bigger muscles, you need to have a goal I think, do a marathon, get a PB for a 10k or something but dont just go to the gym and not actually want to achieve anything.

Sorry this is a bit left field dude compared to the January rush but most gyms are 90% dead weight and little actual effort from the members........my advice is get shot of your gym and find a nice niche hardcore gym and train with dudes and girls that want it. Your goals will explode and you'll do some great things.

Feel free to PM for some banter and general fitness shnizz.

G to the R O M. x


----------



## Z4-35i

Crispo said:


> I'm doing the opposite this year, cancelling my gym membership and getting a power rack in the January sales to put in the garage and gonna work out from home


+1 Just cancelled my gym membership and have purchased some free weights and a bench to use at home along with a TRX hooked up to a pull up bar.

I did use the gym extensively this year though, I've been over 100 times this year and hit my target weight and improved my overall fitness.

Next year I'll be mainly focused on running and cycling, with the home kit to aid conditioning and upper body strength.


----------



## chrissy_bwoy

I generally take January off and pick up again February, saves getting upset with it all.


----------



## alipman

Perhaps ask for a discount of 1 months membership?

But as said, these people go for a month and help to keep the place running.
Perhaps find a pure gym, not the brand name of the gym, but one that's a bit out of the way that doesn't attract the new year resolutionists.


----------



## Kriminal

Ours goes manic between Jan - March...usually with people buying a 3 month contract.

It is nice and quiet down there at the moment - I love the week leading up to Christmas, as that's probably when it's the quietest of all.

And then it gets full of people, as mentioned above.

The worst people for me are the ones who are ON their mobiles in the gym. I was wanting to use the DB's that this bloke was hovering over whilst on his mobile the other day. I just continued with using the next weight up instead, and got on with it.....however!....6 minutes later, and he still has the same DB's, and NOT USED THEM, as he's on his phone!! 

Now, THEY are the people that wind me up the most...

....aaaand breathe.


----------



## ITHAQVA

Grommit said:


> Correct.
> 
> You find most large chain gyms appeals to the same crowd, young professionals and older people trying to get fit due to being given some crap news about their lifestyle and cholesterol.
> 
> The thing that annoyed me most about these types of gym is the talk to working out ratio.
> 
> Theres more talking and chit chatting than actual grafting. So for the likes of me who wanted to get in, get it done, get home it was murder.
> 
> They also dont really put in any great effort either, always upper body, wear joggies to cover the chicken legs and talking **** about getting their hole at the weekend.
> 
> I now only almost exclusively do crossfit style workouts. If you don't know what it is, Google or YouTube a dude called Rich Froning who is dubbed the fittest guy on the planet and he most certainly is hardcore.
> 
> I sweat my **** off every single time im in and earn the medals and headbands etc at Tough Mudder, Spartan Race, and Mens Health Survival of the fittest etc. I honestly see nooooo point going to the gym just to keep fit or get bigger muscles, you need to have a goal I think, do a marathon, get a PB for a 10k or something but dont just go to the gym and not actually want to achieve anything.
> 
> Sorry this is a bit left field dude compared to the January rush but most gyms are 90% dead weight and little actual effort from the members........my advice is get shot of your gym and find a nice niche hardcore gym and train with dudes and girls that want it. Your goals will explode and you'll do some great things.
> 
> Feel free to PM for some banter and general fitness shnizz.
> 
> G to the R O M. x


I think Grommit has covered everything :thumb:


----------



## McGuire86

Grommit said:


> I honestly see nooooo point going to the gym just to keep fit or get bigger muscles, you need to have a goal I think, do a marathon, get a PB for a 10k or something but dont just go to the gym and not actually want to achieve anything.


Sorry but aren't you contradicting yourself abit there ? If people want to add more mass and develop their muscles isn't that a goal and something that someone is trying to achieve ?

I agree, the tshirt bicep curling crew are pretty pathetic same as the guys doing a steady treadmill walk without breaking a sweat. But genuine bodybuilders whether they compete or just enthusiasts still live a dedicated lifestyle to reaching their own goals..


----------



## Grommit

McGuire86 said:


> Sorry but aren't you contradicting yourself abit there ? If people want to add more mass and develop their muscles isn't that a goal and something that someone is trying to achieve ?
> 
> I agree, the tshirt bicep curling crew are pretty pathetic same as the guys doing a steady treadmill walk without breaking a sweat. But genuine bodybuilders whether they compete or just enthusiasts still live a dedicated lifestyle to reaching their own goals..


Fair point but I just think that's monotonous, split routine, etc. each to their own but if you really want to get big muscles join an actual dirty weights style gym, not a fitness centre. In the small basic weight setup style gym you will find way more knowledge and help to succeed, using hyper trophy and carb back loading style workouts as the guys will have been there done that.

Back to the op I personally would ditch your gym, I used to go to the Living Well joined onto the Hilton and it was over priced, crap equipment sh1te.

You will love a dingy dirty gym just like Arnie and Lou Foringo :thumb: get in about it brother.


----------



## Andyb0127

Ours will be the same, I have no problems with the people that are there to train correctly be it new members or regulars. What's gets me is the ones that sit and chat, the bro science brigade, worst guy in our gym used to pay more attention to his hair, if he put as much effort into training as he did doing his hair in the mirror he'd be like a tank by now instead of still looking like a little **** ant. but doesn't matter where you train you will always get them.

Which is why i now train at 6.00 am in the morning, because only the dedicated will be there at that time which is normally not many. Gyms will be free of the gym idiots, and I can be in and out of the gym in an hour with no problems waiting for social chat fanatics p1ssing about.


----------



## richtung

As we draw closer to xmas, i find the gym getting emptier much to my benefit!

No waiting for the squat rack or bench, no no hunting around for the weight plates - in fact, now would be a good time to join a gym!


----------



## archiebald

Crossfit where the emphasis is on form and not having any!!! Google kipping and or crossfit fails. Rich Froning is an athlete but the whole crossfit movement is terrible


----------



## LukeWS

Mines a small independent gym and it picks up a bit but never usually gets that bad. However its been under new management, is currently being refurbed and has a bit of a advertisement campaign going so i think i may have these issues this year! I cant complain though as i will be bringing a new member along with me to add to the numbers haha


----------



## DMH-01




----------



## ITHAQVA

Hey guys!

slightly off topic, but its the same on the health, fitness and grooming zone in general.

Same questions with the same ending - As soon as the answers become "hard work" their new thread goes all silent :lol: 

Wannabe male warriors, you got to laugh :lol:

I think the funniest are the poor mislead fools who want to train upper body only and think you need isolation exercises for big arms and ask what supplements they need to succeed ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You all know who you are! :lol::lol:


----------



## Kriminal

We had the last minute rush before Christmas crowd in Today....

...you can tell whose gonna be eating all the Mince Pies tomorrow!


----------



## cleancar

same here they all want to get ripped but just stay rippled as they have no motivation or staying power

If they kept at it they could have their cake and eat it


----------



## R0B

dominic84 said:


> I go to a small independent gym, that focuses on being a gymnasium rather than a fitness centre, and generally you don't get any messers.
> 
> So it may be worth ditching the big chain and checking out your local independents.


This.

I go to ,and have done for years since leaving a fancy chain, a proper sweat and sawdust meat head gym.

No ebb and flow of resolution wannabees, just same faces training all year round.

Only way for me.


----------



## trv8

This is where I, being a bit of a weirdo who doesn't tend to need much sleep, am onto a winner.
I'll go early hours of the morning, the gym is empty and the showers are always at their cleanest.


----------



## ITHAQVA

trv8 said:


> This is where I, being a bit of a weirdo who doesn't tend to need much sleep, am onto a winner.
> I'll go early hours of the morning, the gym is empty and the showers are always at their cleanest.


You really don't know how much damage your doing allowing yourself to believe you don't need much sleep, sleep is the ultimate supplement :thumb:

Now sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## knightstemplar

Gym, what's that again? :lol:


----------



## gatecrasher3




----------



## trv8

ITHAQVA said:


> You really don't know how much damage your doing allowing yourself to believe you don't need much sleep, sleep is the ultimate supplement :thumb:
> 
> Now sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


Around 4hrs of sleep does me fine, I go to sleep and wake-up when my body tells me. Been like this since childhood and am well-into my 50's now. I do a 3 or a 5 mile run every other morning and a bit of dumbbell work just to keep toned. 
Not everyone needs 'the 8 hours of sleep' as we're all different.......

Told you I was weird :lol:.


----------



## richtung

so, last night was the first day back in the gym for 2014. It wasn't as busy as I had expected but I think that's due to not everyone being back in work until the 6th.

Anyway, the place was composed of 95% of new members all trying to get in shape or whatever their New Years Resolution was. You could see on some of their faces that they did not want to be there, their motivation just draining away as the novelty of going to the gym wears off.

I hope they all stick it out and achieve their goals but we all know this will not happen at all. By March, most of the new starters would have long given up and we are left with the regular attenders and perhaps a handful of the 2014 newbies. Same every year.

Rich


----------



## PaulN

The gym was pretty empty the other night, it normally takes newbies a good few weeks to get to a gym, I'd say by the end of jan it will busy up with new and old customers trying to get into shape for the new year.....


----------



## LittleMissTracy

I suppose I've fallen into this category, I joined a Gym in November, I didn't really want too but felt I had to get myself motivated in some way. 
BF and I were going to bootcamp 2 / 3 times a week from August, but keeping to set times was becoming a strain as we were both having our tea at 8.30 9.00 ish and I was having a restless night, plus I sprained my ankle and it's not mending right.
So I've done what a few have mentioned and gone to an independent one, I have worked in a main stream fitness centre and it was then that I said I wouldn't join a gym again. The one I have joined though is a ladies only with a good choice of classes and groups which is what I was looking for. I've even had a call to ask how I'm getting on which others I've been members of have not done.
I'm planning on going back Monday, but I'm going ease back into it as I fell over today washing Albartho, sick and tired of injuries


----------



## dillinja999

just sit back and chill watching all the milfs getting sweaty


----------



## m1pui

Just because it's so funny yet true....


----------



## Rowan83

^ lol, so true. No music = no workout.


----------



## MEH4N

m1pui said:


> Just because it's so funny yet true....


LOL story of my life.


----------



## Kriminal

I was enjoying listening to the bloke who was talking to his missus in the jacuzzi - obvious newbies :

Her : So what did you get up to?

Him : Well I done some off these, then some of these, and then some of this although I'm not sure what it does...(whilst demonstrating the exercises, but not knowing what they are). 

Him : So what did you do?

Her : I got on the treadmill for a bit, and then the bike.

Well, it beats doing nothing I guess :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310

richtung said:


> Anyway, the place was composed of 95% of new members all trying to get in shape or whatever their New Years Resolution was. You could see on some of their faces that they did not want to be there, their motivation just draining away as the novelty of going to the gym wears off.
> 
> Rich


Exactly the same thing at my gym today! Car park was the busiest I've ever seen it, I'll give it till Feb before it goes back to normal!


----------



## richtung

as expected, the gym was packed with the resolutioners. Not an issue as it didnt get busy until i had finished. Whist changed i heard a rustling sound which sounded strange. i looked round the corner and a brah wannabe was putting on a bin bag (like you did as kid at Halloween). Oh my, i almost burst out laughing...

If by his logic, sweating more will lose more weight, just sit in the sauna for a couple of hours :wall:
If he is indeed trying to lose weight, all he has to do is eat less crap, it's THAT simple!!


----------



## Leebo310

richtung said:


> as expected, the gym was packed with the resolutioners. Not an issue as it didnt get busy until i had finished. Whist changed i heard a rustling sound which sounded strange. i looked round the corner and a brah wannabe was putting on a bin bag (like you did as kid at Halloween). Oh my, i almost burst out laughing...
> 
> If by his logic, sweating more will lose more weight, just sit in the sauna for a couple of hours :wall:
> If he is indeed trying to lose weight, all he has to do is eat less crap, it's THAT simple!!


Should tell them it works better if you put one on your head too and see if they're stupid enough to try it


----------



## Adrian Convery

I don't mind the new people, everyone should be out exercising and becoming healthier. However, I get so annoyed at the lack of gym etiquette, dumbbells lying all around the floor and no common courtesy when people are hogging the machines in between sets. Drives me insane.


----------



## ianrobbo1

Not read all the winging moaning posts on here,  but one did stick out, and the poster stated that if the Gym's didn't get the influx each year most would go out of business, so how about thinking of the Gym owners and personnel trainers that need these "ignorant/wannabe's" every year to boost their coffers, IF your dedicated enough, just take a break in January until the rush has collapsed like it does every year, according to some on here, fitness training IMO should be a mental, as well as physical thing and getting stressed is not going to help with your overall results!!:thumb:

Just saying!!


----------



## jonnyMercUK

Personally I don't think my gym is that bad as of yet. I went at 6pm last night and got straight on the squat rack.

I do usually go at 6am though and it's heaven!


----------



## alipman

ianrobbo1 said:


> Not read all the winging moaning posts on here,  but one did stick out, and the poster stated that if the Gym's didn't get the influx each year most would go out of business, so how about thinking of the Gym owners and personnel trainers that need these "ignorant/wannabe's" every year to boost their coffers, IF your dedicated enough, just take a break in January until the rush has collapsed like it does every year, according to some on here, fitness training IMO should be a mental, as well as physical thing and getting stressed is not going to help with your overall results!!:thumb:
> 
> Just saying!!


There's always two sides to a story and you capture it perfectly.
Keeps people in jobs that would really struggle.


----------



## Benn

So busy where i go, there's a lot of chatting/Fbing women. Guy that want the body but can't be arsed/ have no real clue. And two guys in jeans that where kinda testing each bit of kit (treadmill, cross trainer, bike and rowing) for about 1-2mins.. Then looked at the weights for 3-4 mins while talking. Then left... I couldn't help by laugh to my self.


----------



## Kriminal

Adrian Convery said:


> I don't mind the new people, everyone should be out exercising and becoming healthier. However, I get so annoyed at the lack of *gym etiquette*, dumbbells lying all around the floor and no common courtesy when people are hogging the machines in between sets. Drives me insane.


^ now there's something that people should be told about on entry to the gym....stamp it on the backs of their hands. Putting dumbells back in the racks lately has become more of a chinese puzzle. :wall:


----------



## Daffyplum

Seems everyone who's joined my gym feels the need to do bicep curls in the squat rack!! Should be back to normal in 5/6 weeks.


----------



## carl123uk

One thing i have always noticed is why do 90% of females never shower at the gym. See loads just walkin out in the gear they'v just been wearing?


----------



## m1pui

Probably just go home and shower there. Not that strange i don't think


----------



## Will_G

carl123uk said:


> One thing i have always noticed is why do 90% of females never shower at the gym. See loads just walkin out in the gear they'v just been wearing?


Judging by the ones that come into tesco danestone in Aberdeen in their gym gear. It's that there isn't a single hair out of place and their makeup hasn't deteriorated through their rigorous workout


----------



## richtung

Starting to see some of the ladies who are on the treadmill/stepper/bike machine whilst reading hello/heat magazine or facebooking. Whats the point?!?! Is it so that they can announce on twitter/FB that they have been hard at it at the gym?

Lads are just as bad in the weights area. Sat on a bench to do bicep curls - 10 reps followed by 10 mins on FB.

I give up!


----------



## Benn

Benn said:


> Guy that want the body but can't be arsed/ have no real clue. And two guys in jeans that where kinda testing each bit of kit (treadmill, cross trainer, bike and rowing) for about 1-2mins.. Then looked at the weights for 3-4 mins while talking. Then left... I couldn't help by laugh to my self.


Gotta add to this as it's amazed me. Same two guys still wearing jeans. Doing the same kinda thing 1-2 mins per machine. Then they sit down my the water fountain. Here is where i notice 3 other people watching them as they work out.. One of them pulls a elec cigarette out of his pocket and starts smoking the bloody thing! I couldn't believe it, was so shocked!
HE couldn't understand why he couldn't use it as they are ok with the smoking ban.... HE was asked to leave...


----------



## Kriminal

Benn said:


> Gotta add to this as it's amazed me. Same two guys still wearing jeans. Doing the same kinda thing 1-2 mins per machine. Then they sit down my the water fountain. Here is where i notice 3 other people watching them as they work out.. *One of them pulls a elec cigarette out of his pocket and starts smoking the bloody thing!* I couldn't believe it, was so shocked!
> HE couldn't understand why he couldn't use it as they are ok with the smoking ban.... HE was asked to leave...


^ :lol: :lol: Was he drinking a can of NON-alcoholic lager as well?


----------



## MA3RC

Look at this in a positive way. the January gym goers pay for 6-12 months worth of gym membership so come the summer when the gym gets lovely new machines & weights they're all yours (paid for by the people sitting in their armchairs)


----------



## Grant.

It can be a pain in the ****, especially when you got to wait for the weights etc. Just slug it out with them...you only got about three weeks left to wait until it quietens down again :lol:


----------



## richtung

i was waiting to use the squat rack the other day. the fella that was occupying said rack is a regular. However, he only ever seems to work on T-shirt muscles, never legs, ever - until the day in question.
His biceps were almost bigger than his thighs if this is any indication of neglecting his legs.

Anyway, he is in the squat rack doing "squats" - the thing is, he has the safety bars in place (which is obviously fine, safety first!) but between his legs, he had a reebok stepper!! I have never seen this before - the fella was pretty much bouncing off the stepper to come back up.... WTF WTF??


----------



## Benn

Kriminal said:


> ^ :lol: :lol: Was he drinking a can of NON-alcoholic lager as well?


That would of finished it off perfectly...
I'll see if he's back tonight lol i hope not.



richtung said:


> i was waiting to use the squat rack the other day. the fella that was occupying said rack is a regular. However, he only ever seems to work on T-shirt muscles, never legs, ever - until the day in question.
> His biceps were almost bigger than his thighs if this is any indication of neglecting his legs.
> 
> Anyway, he is in the squat rack doing "squats" - the thing is, he has the safety bars in place (which is obviously fine, safety first!) but between his legs, he had a reebok stepper!! I have never seen this before - the fella was pretty much bouncing off the stepper to come back up.... WTF WTF??


I've seen people doing that. Didn't really understand it.


----------



## PaulN

richtung said:


> i was waiting to use the squat rack the other day. the fella that was occupying said rack is a regular. However, he only ever seems to work on T-shirt muscles, never legs, ever - until the day in question.
> His biceps were almost bigger than his thighs if this is any indication of neglecting his legs.
> 
> Anyway, he is in the squat rack doing "squats" - the thing is, he has the safety bars in place (which is obviously fine, safety first!) but between his legs, he had a reebok stepper!! I have never seen this before - the fella was pretty much bouncing off the stepper to come back up.... WTF WTF??


Maybe he was doing calf raises inbetween sets of squats.... Who knows though lol


----------



## jbguitarking

I currently work out at the Roko gym in Portsmouth and its had a slight pickup in people during the day (when i go) but they just put a sign up saying that new equipment is on the way, I hope its some sort of calf machine as I'm sick of doing standing raises on the smith machine!


----------



## Kriminal

richtung said:


> Anyway, he is in the squat rack doing "squats" - the thing is, he has the safety bars in place (which is obviously fine, safety first!) but between his legs, he had a reebok stepper!! I have never seen this before - the fella was pretty much bouncing off the stepper to come back up.... WTF WTF??


They're known as Box Squats in Powerlifting - it's a safer means of keeping the correct posture as you have to 'sit' on to the box, and then push up off as if you're standing up. Very effective if you're looking to develop Power/Strength, and not necessarily muscular development/definition. :thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i

Just seen this posted of facebook by Surrey Sports Park

Had to share this picture, as I think it reflects the new gym members by this time in January :lol:


----------



## Kriminal

^ that REALLY annoys me, stereotyping us new members.

sent from my nokia lumia whilst sitting on the end of the bench down the gym

 :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310

Haha!! I thought you were honestly being serious then saw the signature! Hilarious!!


----------



## m1pui

Kriminal said:


> ^ that REALLY annoys me, stereotyping us new members.


Exactly, I at least do my leg presses if I'm texting


----------



## Kriminal

m1pui said:


> Exactly, I at least do my leg presses if I'm texting


I wait for 'em to want a spotter on their Bench Press....

...when they can't get the bar back up I tell 'em it's £20 or they die  :thumb:


----------



## Method Man

The first gym I ever went to (we're talking 1985) and now long gone was full of massive blokes practically puking up after every set, people taking Christ knows what in the changing/shower rooms and blokes who owed someone or other money being hauled in for 'debt counselling'. I also remember there being talk of a bare-knuckle event as well.

Guess times have changed!


----------



## m1pui

Nope, my 2 alternative option gyms are not dissimilar to that description


----------



## Method Man

m1pui said:


> Nope, my 2 alternative option gyms are not dissimilar to that description


Superb! :thumb:


----------



## Benn

Funny, i don't take me phone for that reason. So i'm not distracted. I only have my Mp3 playing on..


----------

